# Sticky  Newbie Stickies & FAQs: Read here before posting!



## Trice

Here is a selection of threads that you should peruse before asking a question.

If you are asking a question you can also click on "search" and search for a keyword. It is always worth checking if your question has already been asked and answered 

The purpose of this thread is to group up previous stickies or informative posts that cover frequently asked questions without taking up a lot of space on the page, as the previous stickies were mounting up!

*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/111850-notice-helpers.html*

*Caresheets:*

Snake Care Sheets - Reptile Forums UK

Lizard Care Sheets - Reptile Forums

Shelled Care Sheets - Reptile Forums

Invert Care Sheets - Reptile Forums

Amphibian Care Sheets - Reptile Forums

If you're asking about Reptile Shows, we have a sub section here:

Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums UK

If you are looking for a vet try here:

Uk reptile/herp vets by area

Good herp vets near you.

And a list of reptile rescues can be found here:

List of Reptile rescues by area

If you want to talk about a bad pet shop, stop! Read this first and please do not name the shop on the open forums:

When Reptile Shops Go Bad (Guide to Reporting)

*Animal care questions:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112138-1-2-0-what-does.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/144806-snake-feeding-tips.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112281-med-tortoises-useful-links.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/103661-sexing-leopard-geckos.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112164-cb-ltc-wc-explained.html



*Habitat questions:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/121633-uv-lighting-education.html


*Forum questions:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112108-basic-forum-tutorial.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112229-premium-membership-help.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/208122-safe-posting-tips-children-teenagers.html


----------

